# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Jak wygląda wizyta u reumatologa

## madziula

Witam właśnie piszę program na magisterkę i potrzebuję listę pytań jakie zadają lekarze podczas wizyty (takie ogólne pytania). Jak wygląda wywiad lekarski? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Krzysztof

Lekarz reumatolog pytania, jakie zadaje podczas wizyty uzależnia od dolegliwości chorego, które skłoniły do wystawienia skierowania, stąd też trudno ustalić konkretną listę takich pytań.
Zazwyczaj są to pytania o
- bóle stawów - które stawy bolą, czy ból ma związek z wysiłkiem; 
- o sztywność poranną stawów, która jest charakterystyczna dla wielu chorób reumatycznych
- o objawy ogólne takie jak gorączkę czy stany podgorączkowy, zmęczenie, utratę masy ciała, brak apetytu
- występowaniu zmian skórnych, wysypek
- o wszelkie inne dolegliwości z jakiegokolwiek układu,
- o przebieg dotychczasowego leczenia, o inne choroby, o przyjmowane leki
- tak samo, jak każdy inny lekarz pytania podczas wywiadu mogą dotyczyć występowaniu chorób nowotworowych w rodzinie, uczuleń na leki itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z mojego doswiadczebnia .......WIZYTA TRWA DZIEWIĘĆ  MINUT oczywiście  po kilku miesiecznym oczekiwaniu na wizyte do REUMATOLOGA bierze skierowanie potem  siadasz mówisz co ci dolega a Pan reumatolog milczy i cos zapisuje trwa to minute potem przerywa moje opowiadanie z czym przychodze i oznajmia ze sam bedzie pytal a ja mam mowic tak lub nie , zadaje kilka pytan (bylo 6 pytan) zaglada szybko nie komentujac nic do wynikow badan ktore były aktualnie zrobione z ktorymi przyszłam  (były zle,  bardzo wysokie OB ASO MPT  itp) oglada nadgarstek kolana i ciagle milczy potem wypisuje recepte na płyn do okładów i leki przeciwbólowe  pyta jakie lekarstwo przeciwbolowe  a ze jest to silny specyfik  to  zaleca nie wiecej niz 1 tab. na dobe.
Potem jeszcze szybko  wypisuje tylko skierowanie na trzy badania krwi i z tymi badaniami mam (jak mowi) do niego znowu przyjsc  to moze stwierdzi co mi dolega (bo go pytam skoro milczy co mi dolega ) i  dlaczego mi ostatnio okropnie stopę wykoslawiło,  dlaczego przerazajaco mnie bol czasami nadgarstki i palce ramie i łokcie do tego wówczas puchnie i pojawiaja sie w tych bolacych miejscach gózy z tą  opuchlizna nie wspominajac o goraczce.  Nastepną, kolejna  wizyte (by pokazac te trzy  badania krwi i by cokolwiek moze powiedzial co mi jest itd. i jak mam sie leczyc ) wyznaczają mi zapisujac na karteczce   UWAGA!!!  za az 7 - siedem miesięcy!!!! 
NA MOJE ZASKOCZENIE ZE DOPIERO ZA 7 MIESIECY  MAM MIEC KOLEJNA WIZYTE u pana reumatologa  SŁYSZE w rejestracji sugestję ze Pan reumatolog przyjmuje prywatnie wiec jak mi sie spieszy to moge wczesniej tam.

oto tak wyglada wizyta u reumatologa a ja znowu własnie nie moge spac z potwornego  bólu  i duzej opuchlizny z jakims guzem łokcia, nadgarstkaa takze duzym bolu palcow tm razemtylko jednej   reki ,  dwa dni wczesniej  byl okropny bol i obrzek  stopy  .

Gdzie szukac wiec pomocy jak jej nie moge uzyskac .... szprycuje siewiec lekami przeciwbolowymi i odliczam dni aby dotrwac te 7 miesiecy by pan dr mi moze wreszcie udzielił pomocy i zaczał leczyc. bo cierpie juz tak w bolu od wielu lat ale zero pomocy.

----------


## TomaszK

Napisz swoje objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ma sa kra
ja idę dziś do reumatologa po raz pierwszy. Od ponad roku mam problemy z nadgarstkiem i praktycznie całą dłonią (na moje nieszczęście - prawą). Problemy zaczęły się około roku temu, kiedy po treningach boksu zaczęły mnie boleć kostki/nadgarstek/ścięgna/cała dłoń. Zrobiłam zdj RTG - nic nie wykazało. Ortopeda powiedział, że mam zmienić żywienie itp itd, był bardzo złośliwy czym mnie zdenerwował, ale jak się później okazało - miał rację... Zapisał mi jakieś niesteroidowe leki przeciwzapalne - zero poprawy. Poszłam więc do ortopedy prywatnie - miałam zapalenie pochewek ścięgien, lekarz zapisał silne leki przeciwbólowe też (NLP), kazał smarować maścią. Po około miesiącu bez poprawy zapisałam się znów do tego samego lekarza, który wysłał mnie na miesiąc zwolnienia lekarskiego, kazał przestać pracować przy komputerze i starać się nie przeciążać ręki. Wspomniał też o możliwym guzie O_o 
Po m-cu zwolnienia trochę poprawy, przyjmując NLP nabawiłam się zapalenia żołądka... a ręka jak bolała tak bolała, a pracować musiałam... Po ok pół 7-8 miesiącach bólu wybrałam się do OSTEOPATY który nastawił mi rękę, ramię, wymasował odc szyjny kręgosłupa. Miałam powybijane kostki/przestawione ścięgna. Uwierzcie mi - ból jak ręką odjął. Po miesiącu wybrałam się na kolejną wuizytę, osteopata "poprawił" i ból zniknął. Dlatego od tamtego czasu nie wierze lekarzom. Nie wiem co mi powie Pani reumatolog - drętwieją mi 3 palce zewn. Często czuje mrowienie w ręce. No i do tego doszedł ból dłoni i całego nadgarstka - wywróciłam się i powybijałam palce ok 2-3 m-cy temu (4 palce wybite które po godz od zdarzenia nastawił znachor) Do tej pory boli...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i jak po tym badaniu?

----------

